# Oh no! Daylight Saving Time!



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 10, 2012)

And today is the day! (Posted 7 minutes before midnight ET, 3:07 before midnight PT.)

I hate this!

I don't like the gummint messing with the clocks. I'd rather let the day-night sunlight cycle regulate our lives.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 11, 2012)

Personally, I think it should be done away with, it serves no purpose anymore. Back in Hawaii, it wasn't observed, in Arizona, I believe it isn't observed, and there are even a few select towns/cities, with in the CONUS that don't go by it.

Just do away with it.

can't vote, because there isn't a "just get rid of it" option.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd like for DST to be year round. I had a job that started at 7 a.m. and ended at 5 p.m. Never saw daylight the whole winter.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 11, 2012)

Like Addie, I wish I could have voted for it year round.  I *LOVE *DST!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 11, 2012)

I like it now but, I remember as a little kid I was less than thrilled to be going to bed with the sun streaming in the window.

Now, I wish we had War Time!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2012)

i just spent the last 5 hours setting clocks on computer systems all over my building. tv has to be exactly on time, so everything runs on some kind of referenced clock system.

so i don't like or dislike dst any more than est. i just wish we could stick with one time so i didn't have to do this twice a year.

the only good part is that in the spring, i get paid for 8 hours but only work 7.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 11, 2012)

Addie said:


> I'd like for DST to be year round.



Well I wouldn't mind that either. I just don't like them changing the time and making us change our clocks and adjust our schedules.

Just leave time one way or the other, daylight or standard. I'd go with either one.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 11, 2012)

It's been a way of life and not that hard for me to adjust.  

I like the daylight in the evening rather than in the morning.  I also wouldn't mind if it was all year DST.  However that makes for issues in the winter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2012)

It took me less than 10 minutes to change all the clocks last night.  No problem.  It takes longer in the fall, only because I have a clock that has to be advanced through the 23 hours to change the time or it's chimes get messed up.  The important ones, cable box and computers, are changed automatically.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I like it now but, I remember as a little kid I was less than thrilled to be going to bed with the sun streaming in the window.
> 
> Now, I wish we had War Time!


 
did you ever read the poem by Robert Louis Stevenson? It is called _"Bed In Summer"_

In winter I get up by night, and have to dress by candlelight,
In Summer, quite the other way, I have to go to bed by day.

I have to go to bed and see the birds still hopping on the tree,
Or hear the grown-up people's feet, Still going past me in the street.

And does it not seem hard to you, When all the sky is clear and blue,
And I should like so much to play, To have to go to bed by day?

Robert Louis Stevenson. 

I love his children's poems.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you, Addie...that is a lovely poem!  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you, Addie...that is a lovely poem! Thanks for the reminder.


 
You are welcome. My other favorite one is about your shadow.

I have a little shadow that goes in and out with me.
And what can be the use of him, is more than I can see. 

There is more. I use to paste a new poem above my sink every month. I think I need to go to the library and get his book of Children's Poems. I think it is called, _"The Children's Hour."_


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't change my clocks. I figure right now it is 1:55 somewhere. And it drives Son #1 crazy. Then after a few days, he changes them. The one on the stove? Who cares. An hour of baking is an hour of baking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2012)

Addie said:


> You are welcome. My other favorite one is about your shadow.
> 
> I have a little shadow that goes in and out with me.
> And what can be the use of him, is more than I can see.
> ...



_ A Child’s Garden of Verses_ by Stevenson

_The Children's Hour_ is a poem by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow

I have these on the shelves over there>>>>>


----------



## roadfix (Mar 11, 2012)

I just wish we had two suns in our solar system so we can have longer days, year round.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> _ A Child’s Garden of Verses_ by Stevenson
> 
> _The Children's Hour_ is a poem by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow
> 
> I have these on the shelves over there>>>>>


 
My bad. I will have to ask at the library. I knew RLS has a book of poems for childen. They are written right form the mind of a child. I have a special spot in my heart for anything that makes a child laugh or smile. My heart breaks when I hear or see a child cry. 

When Son #3 was growing up, if he wanted something really bad, I would tell him, I will try to get it for him. If I said, "I promise," he knew that I would never break a promise to him and that I would get it for him. He would never metioned it again because he knew. You don't break a promise to a child.


----------



## jabbur (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm in the "just leave the clocks alone" camp.  The animals are wanting to be fed at 5am now instead of 6am.  I don't care when it's daylight.  I wish someone would give me a plausible reason for the changing besides the "it saves energy" one.  Does it really?  How much? Enough for a big difference? Seems like with most people working inside in artificial light and heat (and AC) and all the computers and other business machines that it seems to be a wash to me.  Maybe not but I hate the change both in the spring and in the fall.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2012)

DST came about during WWI. It was so that the farmers would have more time to bring in their crops.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 11, 2012)

I posted neutral... I didn't know it was this weekend.  I think I have been living underneath a rock.  The only thing I had to change was the microwave time.  The time change doesn't matter to me, because we go through it every year.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 11, 2012)

i love dst.  the long, sun-drenched summer days stretch lazily into balmy summer nights, in a deliciously unhurried fashion....


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2012)

When welived in Aransas Pass Texes, it is right on the western edge of the EST zone. So DST meant that daylight lasted longer. Right up to 10 p.m. Try to get young kids in bed.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 11, 2012)

Addie said:


> You are welcome. My other favorite one is about your shadow.
> 
> I have a little shadow that goes in and out with me.
> And what can be the use of him, is more than I can see.
> ...



I always think of this one in the spring.  My grandmother used to make us recite it and also the one about "I'm a little teapot short and stout".  I think my sister and I killed Vaudeville.  

I know a little pussy,
  Her coat is silver grey,
  She lives down in the meadow,
  Not very far away.
  Although she is a pussy,
  She'll never be a cat,
  For she's a pussy willow,
  Now what do you think of that?                       _Anonymous_


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I always think of this one in the spring. My grandmother used to make us recite it and also the one about "I'm a little teapot short and stout". I think my sister and I killed Vaudeville.
> 
> I know a little pussy,
> Her coat is silver grey,
> ...


 
I had forgotten about that one. Okay, I will make a stupid confession. 
When I was a small kid, I sat for hours down on the hill where a bunch of pussywills would grow. I did this for about three years until someone burst my bubbles. I was watching to see them turn into kittens.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 11, 2012)

Addie said:


> I had forgotten about that one. Okay, I will make a stupid confession.
> When I was a small kid, I sat for hours down on the hill where a bunch of pussywills would grow. I did this for about three years until someone burst my bubbles. I was watching to see them turn into kittens.




so simple back then, that leap of faith.  innocence....


----------



## Alix (Mar 11, 2012)

Well considering I went from working evenings (til 11pm) and then had to be at work for 7am this morning I'm doing OK. I like the light later in the day, my biggest beef is the change in dates. I preferred it when we sprang ahead in April and fell back in mid October.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 11, 2012)

i love it. the extra light at the end of the day is my reason.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2012)

Alix said:


> Well considering I went from working evenings (til 11pm) and then had to be at work for 7am this morning I'm doing OK. I like the light later in the day, my biggest beef is the change in dates. I preferred it when we sprang ahead in April and fell back in mid October.


 
DST is much long that it used to be.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't like having to change the clocks, but I love Daylight Saving Time. I would prefer it stayed that way all year and didn't go back to Standard Time.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 11, 2012)

I wish I could edit the poll in the OP and add a choice "I'd rather have DST all year around."

Alas I cannot.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2012)

Addie said:


> I had forgotten about that one. Okay, I will make a stupid confession.
> When I was a small kid, I sat for hours down on the hill where a bunch of pussywills would grow. I did this for about three years until someone burst my bubbles. I was watching to see them turn into kittens.



oh man. i was totally lied to about my pussy willow tree.

now i'm questioning my rubber plant i'm growing right next to it....


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 11, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> I don't like having to change the clocks, but I love Daylight Saving Time. I would prefer it stayed that way all year and didn't go back to Standard Time.




Changing clocks will soon be a thing of the past.

Your cable box, cell phones, phones connected to your cable system, wave clocks and your computer all change time automatically.  All that's left for now are stoves, microwaves and wristwatches.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Changing clocks will soon be a thing of the past.
> 
> Your cable box, cell phones, phones connected to your cable system, wave clocks and your computer all change time automatically.  All that's left for now are stoves, microwaves and wristwatches.



And grandfather clocks and my battery operated wall clocks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Changing clocks will soon be a thing of the past.
> 
> Your cable box, cell phones, phones connected to your cable system, wave clocks and your computer all change time automatically.  All that's left for now are stoves, microwaves and wristwatches.



My two wall clocks and two alarm clocks, two travel clocks and the clock in the car...they don't change themselves.

I use the travel clocks for those times when I take a nap, one in the living room, one in the bedroom.  I can't wait to retire so I can get rid of all the dang clocks.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 11, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My two wall clocks and two alarm clocks, two travel clocks and the clock in the car...they don't change themselves.
> 
> I use the travel clocks for those times when I take a nap, one in the living room, one in the bedroom.  I can't wait to retire so I can get rid of all the dang clocks.



Change comes later for some people.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 11, 2012)

buckytom said:


> oh man. i was totally lied to about my pussy willow tree.
> 
> now i'm questioning my rubber plant i'm growing right next to it....



Very Freudian post...


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2012)

I dislike DST. I really dislike changing the time. It messes with our sleep rhythms for no good reason that I can see.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2012)

hey, leave my mother out of this!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 11, 2012)

buckytom said:


> oh man. i was totally lied to about my pussy willow tree.
> 
> now i'm questioning my rubber plant i'm growing right next to it....



Not to mention cattails, dogwood and weeping willows.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2012)

i guess they're called weeping willows once you find out the truth.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't care where they set the clock, I just wish they'd leave it there.

Furthermore I'd like to switch to 24 hour time instead of AM/PM, but the civilians wouldn't like that. (Nevermind that I haven't been in the military.) I'll be just as happy to meet you at 1700 for drinks...

And I'd rather switch to UTC (Greenwich mean time, GMT) except that it has the obvious problem of not knowing what day it is. (For example it's a new day on the west coast at about 7 or 8 p.m.--depending on DST--so it would cause a disjoint between time and day of the week everywhere except near London--the demarcation of 0000 GMT/UTC.)

I just want one time we can all agree upon. All these conversions are driving me crazy.

While we're at it I wish the US could go metric. It's crazy to have all these conversions...


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 11, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I don't care where they set the clock, I just wish they'd leave it there.
> 
> Furthermore I'd like to switch to 24 hour time instead of AM/PM, but the civilians wouldn't like that. (Nevermind that I haven't been in the military.) I'll be just as happy to meet you at 1700 for drinks...
> 
> ...



While you're at it, how about having all countries drive on the same side of the road.  And hold their forks in their left hands throughout the meal.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 11, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> While you're at it, how about having all countries drive on the same side of the road.  And hold their forks in their left hands throughout the meal.



I'll be willing to switch to whatever side of the road the majority agrees upon.

Not so sure about the forks. I think some people would need brain operations... You know, separate the hemispheres and all that...


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 12, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I'll be willing to switch to whatever side of the road the majority agrees upon.
> 
> Not so sure about the forks. I think some people would need brain operations... You know, separate the hemispheres and all that...



I can eat with either hand...as long as you don't expect me to use a utensil.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 12, 2012)

taxlady said:


>



That reminds me of one of the best things about the Southwest: Indian time!

Many of them--and I while I'm camping--don't use any clocks at all other than the sun.

You wanna know when dinner is? Let's just serve it "one hand" before sunset. One hand is the width of your hand held against the sun and the horizon. It's one hand until sunset when the width of your hand held at arm's length is exactly the distance between sun and horizon.

I think we could learn a lot from our Native Americans.


----------



## Addie (Mar 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can eat with either hand...as long as you don't expect me to use a utensil.


 
Isn't getting it out of the firepit a bit difficult though?


----------



## Claire (Mar 12, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I don't care where they set the clock, I just wish they'd leave it there.
> 
> Furthermore I'd like to switch to 24 hour time instead of AM/PM, but the civilians wouldn't like that. (Nevermind that I haven't been in the military.) I'll be just as happy to meet you at 1700 for drinks...



Well, be in Galena at 1700 any Friday!

I really do not like the back and forth.  I lived in Hawaii for years and I didn't miss it one bit.  Except when I had to send messages around the world and had to remember who was on DST and who wasn't.  I was totally confused when I woke yesterday morning and remembered we had a noon brunch, and when the heck is that?

I don't know if it is still the same, but when I was a kid living in Germany, the Europeans all used the 24 hour clock.  So it wasn't a strictly "military" thing (yes, I'm from a military family).  

My mom has always accused me (joke, folks) of being a left-handed European, and how in the heck did I get that way.  I'm definitely right handed, but don't do the switching back and forth that most USA people do.  Fork in right hand, knife in left.  Don't ask me where and how I picked that one up.  Comes from living a lot of different places, I guess.


----------



## Claire (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh, here's another one.  My husband and I were on the road for three years, in a pickup truck, our two dogs, and a trailer.  We were in Arizona, set up camp, ran our dogs, put them back to bed, and went to the Copper Queen for an early lunch and drinks, thinking it was 11 a.m., a reasonable hour (or at least we so thought).  We walked in, and the bartender said, "Do you know what time it is?"  it was 10 a.m.  Huh?  AZ doesn't do DST.  We had no idea what time it was.  The hotel manager came down and said, "Aw, go ahead, serve them, you're here anyway."  

In those years, Indiana was a real p-i-a.  I don't know if they still do it, but some towns do DST and some don't.  We'd pull up and check in to a camp ground and I'd ask what time it was.  They'd act like I was an idiot.  Well, it was 3 p.m. 15 minutes ago, is it 3:15 p.m. now?   No it isn't.


----------



## Addie (Mar 12, 2012)

Claire said:


> My mom has always accused me (joke, folks) of being a left-handed European, and how in the heck did I get that way. I'm definitely right handed, but don't do the switching back and forth that most USA people do. Fork in right hand, knife in left. Don't ask me where and how I picked that one up. Comes from living a lot of different places, I guess.


 
Many years ago I was watching a WWII movie It was about an OSS agent who had just been trained and was on his first assignment. One of the things they taught him was the Euopean was of eating. DON'T SWTCH YOUR FORK BACK TO YOUR RIGHT HAND! Sure enough he was in a restaurant that had German soldiers there and they noticed that he switched his fork. Yup, they got him.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 12, 2012)

My parents were European, so that's why I learned to eat without switching my fork back and forth. I lived in Europe and got used to 24 hour time. In Denmark, at least, most people speak 12 hour time and write 24 hour time. We use both here in Quebec, but if it's a bus schedule, or the sign on a shop door with the open hours, etc., it will be in 24 hour time. I prefer 24 hour time. I also prefer the Quebec/Swedish/Japanese standard for writing the date: year-month-day. It's logical. They are in descending order of the size of the unit. It's easy for computer programs to use. If I use a four digit year, almost everyone knows what I mean right away. Today is 2012-03-12.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 12, 2012)

It lasts too long. This morning little kids were waiting for their school bus in the dark. It was better with the original schedule. Then everyone could be happy.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm in the "like" camp. 

When I was a kid, during the summer months, the last thing my parents would say whenever my brother and I went outside to play after dinner was "make sure you are home by dark." Well, thanks to DST, "dark" was an hour later.

And as an adult, I enjoy spending time on our patio and deck during the summer, as well as putzing around the yard after dinner. 

So that extra hour of daylight doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## Claire (Mar 12, 2012)

taxlady said:


> My parents were European, so that's why I learned to eat without switching my fork back and forth. I lived in Europe and got used to 24 hour time. In Denmark, at least, most people speak 12 hour time and write 24 hour time. We use both here in Quebec, but if it's a bus schedule, or the sign on a shop door with the open hours, etc., it will be in 24 hour time. I prefer 24 hour time. I also prefer the Quebec/Swedish/Japanese standard for writing the date: year-month-day. It's logical. They are in descending order of the size of the unit. It's easy for computer programs to use. If I use a four digit year, almost everyone knows what I mean right away. Today is 2012-03-12.



In the early days of computers, when I worked in the military, it was always year/month/day, because the computer could sort it more easily.  In other words, my birthday of 5th of March, 1955 was 550305.  My little gray cells to this day have to sort back to the "normal" way of doing things.  yr/mo/day just makes more sense.


----------



## Claire (Mar 12, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm in the "like" camp.
> 
> When I was a kid, during the summer months, the last thing my parents would say whenever my brother and I went outside to play after dinner was "make sure you are home by dark." Well, thanks to DST, "dark" was an hour later.
> 
> ...



I, too, loved it when I was a child, and had the same parental rule.  But my insomnia as an adult gets thrown off.  I don't dislike DST, I just wish we could forget the changeover.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 12, 2012)

Claire said:


> In the early days of computers, when I worked in the military, it was always year/month/day, because the computer could sort it more easily.  In other words, my birthday of 5th of March, 1955 was 550305.  My little gray cells to this day have to sort back to the "normal" way of doing things.  yr/mo/day just makes more sense.



A two digit year for *your* date of birth works, but until at least 2031, it's much less confusing to use a four digit year. What the heck date is 12-10-11? The 11th of October 2012? The 10th of December 2011? the 12th of October 2011? Depending on where you are, it could be any of those. On a Canadian cash register receipt, it could be any of those. Drives me buggy when I'm doing a client's bookkeeping from their receipts.


----------



## Claire (Mar 12, 2012)

It just tells you how old I am that when I was in the workforce no one was thinking of the new millenium.  I mean no one thought that 55 meant anything but 1955.  No one was alive who was born in 1855, and nobody really thought of 2055.  

One thing people don't think of as well is that days are longer in the summer and shorter in the winter, the further north you live.  My husband and I were surprised that, living in Hawaii, with no DST, the days seemed the same length all year round.  Here, and we're not THAT far north, the days seem to go on forever in the summer and are depressingly short in the winters.  

In a week or two, my insomnia will start to adjust itself, and I'll be waking at 3 a.m. again.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 12, 2012)

*Daylight Savings Time Changes In EU Next Wkend*

We are still on Winter clock here ... dark in early am and light until 19.30 hrs. more or less ... 

I prefer Daylight Savings, summer clock as I love the long hours of sunlight. I dislike having to change the mobile phone ( cellular ), the tablet and the computer at 2 apartments and the office. Plus my watches. PAIN.

China and several countries in Asia do not change their clocks. 

Good question. 
Margi.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 12, 2012)

taxlady said:


> A two digit year for *your* date of birth works, but until at least 2031, it's much less confusing to use a four digit year. What the heck date is 12-10-11? The 11th of October 2012? The 10th of December 2011? the 12th of October 2011? Depending on where you are, it could be any of those. On a Canadian cash register receipt, it could be any of those. Drives me buggy when I'm doing a client's bookkeeping from their receipts.



Not that sure how relevant my reply is, but I often archive work files (work iin progress) and I use a format {file name}-yyyy-mm-dd-hhhh.{file extension} such as myfile-2012-03-12-1920.txt (or whatever file extension). It makes it very easy to track which files are what since my Windoze lists them as earliest first, latest last, so I can easily keep the versions sorted.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 12, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Not that sure how relevant my reply is, but I often archive work files (work iin progress) and I use a format {file name}-yyyy-mm-dd-hhhh.{file extension} such as myfile-2012-03-12-1920.txt (or whatever file extension). It makes it very easy to track which files are what since my Windoze lists them as earliest first, latest last, so I can easily keep the versions sorted.



When you name them that way, you can sort by name in Windog and it will put them in the right order. Or, you could have them in descending order and have the newest ones first. In the explorer window, you can choose how to sort.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah that what I meant. Sometimes the file dates are not relevant, particularly folder (= directory) dates. Names are always relevant because you can pick them. And importantly, you can change them if you want to or need to. If you leave it up to automatic Winblows dates you get what they give you, whether you need/like/want it or not.


----------

